# Sprungtechnik mit Flatpedalen



## CrossX (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bin vor kurzem von Klickpedalen auf Flats umgestiegen  weil man ja doch immer wieder hört das Klicks die Fahrtechnik versauen. Klappt auch alles soweit super, meinen Schienbeinen gehts noch gut und komme eigentlich auch bei ruppigen Gelände gut klar ohne abzurutschen.
Das einzige was ich irgendwie nicht wirklich gut hinbekomme sind Sprünge. 
Früher mit Klicks kein Problem, das Bike klebte ja am Fuss. Jetzt hab ich schon bei sehr kleinen Sprüngen das Gefühl das mir das Bike unterm Hintern wegfällt. Gibts da ne bestimmte Technik wie ich das besser steuern kann?

Hab mir schon diverse Bikevideos mit teilweise brutal hohen Sprüngen angeguckt. Den Fahrern scheinen die Pedale an die Schuhe geklebt zu sein.
Die Füße stehen parallel und trotzdem rutschen sie nicht ab.  

Fahre Shimano DX Pedale mit langen Pins und die MP66 Schuhe. 

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Dark_Chicken (6. Mai 2011)

zu wenig Körperspannung, ich denke um das zu trainieren solltest du einen einigermaßen vernünftigen bunny hop üben und wenn du den kannst einfach die Technik der Körperspannung auf den Sprung anwenden  und es sollte wesentlich besser gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Mai 2011)

Dito, den Bunny Hop zu üben ist dafür die beste Übung. Hast du vorher mit den Clicks immer den Standard Hop gemacht, sprich beide Räder gleichzeitig hochgezogen oder den richtigen Bunny Hop. Den Unterschied erklärt Freesoul hier (direkt nach der Wheelie-Erklärung):


----------



## das waldhuhn (18. Mai 2011)

Hm - ich vermisse hier diese Vorübung, wo man sich übers Bike stellt, ein Fuß auf dem Boden, einer auf dem (hinteren) Pedal, Hände logischerweise am Lenker, und dann nur das Heck vom Bike hebt mit dem ins Pedal gestellten Fuß. Die Übung find ich sinnvoll um rüberzubringen wie das mit dem "sich im Bike verkeilen) gehen soll. Und gibt auch ein Gefühl für die benötigte Körperspannung.
Frohes Üben!


----------



## P373 (24. Mai 2011)

Das Trainingvideo finde ich ganz interessant, vor allem weil es an meinem früheren Heimatort (Forsbach) gedreht wurde. Die Übung mit dem Verkeilen kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2011)

P373 schrieb:


> Das Trainingvideo finde ich ganz interessant, vor allem weil es an meinem früheren Heimatort (Forsbach) gedreht wurde. Die Übung mit dem Verkeilen kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen



Ja, die Ecke ist schön zum Biken. Die Übung mit dem Verkeilen empfehle ich gerne für das Überwinden von Hindernissen bei langsamen Tempo.


----------



## sebnap (23. Juni 2011)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Hm - ich vermisse hier diese Vorübung, wo man sich übers Bike stellt, ein Fuß auf dem Boden, einer auf dem (hinteren) Pedal, Hände logischerweise am Lenker, und dann nur das Heck vom Bike hebt mit dem ins Pedal gestellten Fuß. Die Übung find ich sinnvoll um rüberzubringen wie das mit dem "sich im Bike verkeilen) gehen soll. Und gibt auch ein Gefühl für die benötigte Körperspannung.
> Frohes Üben!




Das hat mir geholfen!


----------

